# Jay Peak April 13-14



## Conrad (Apr 15, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *April 13 & 14, 2013

*Resort or Ski Area: *Jay Peak

*Conditions: *Powder in the mornings, Spring-like in the afternoons

*Trip Report: *Every year the Ski and Outing Club at my school (University of Maine at Farmington) has a trip to Jay Peak and decided to do it this year. I had never been to Jay Peak before so it was going to be nice checking out a new mountain. We left Friday at 3:30-4 and quickly ran into some rain and ice. We had two large vans for most of the 24 of us, and then a minivan for equipment and a couple of people and for a while it was slow going, especially the stretch between Bethel and Gorham. By the time we reached Gorham, NH, we had already passed 3 car accidents, some of them looking serious. Fortunately after Gorham, the weather improved and we traveled the speed limit all the way until the last hour of the trip when it became snowy again. All in all, it took about 5 hours for us to get there and 6 hours for the other vans since they picked up groceries and had to take longer to stop for dinner.

Saturday morning, I got up early for the 8:30 tram (I mistakenly thought they opened at 8 ). There was probably a good 4-5 inches of powder on the mountain. It was kind of like fine grained ice particles, not normal snow, but whatever it was it made for great skiing. I quickly discovered that if I hurried, I could beat the tram back down the mountain and hop on the same tram which allowed me to clock quite a few runs in the morning. However, by the afternoon there was too much of a line to make that work. By the afternoon the powder turned into epic spring skiing conditions and I skied right until getting on the Green Mountain Flyer at 3:57.

That night, the Bruins were on so I wanted to watch that, but a lot of people wanted to visit the water park after the first period so I tagged along since they wanted me to come too. It was quite the place. While we were there, there were these two guys who are quite the characters and the whole time we were there they were finding all of the hot chicks (lifeguards, random people, etc.) and shouting out 907 or whatever one of our condo numbers were. After the water slides, we went to the hot tubs outside where there was pretty crazy with beer (I do *not* drink alcohol by the way) and these girls who apparently worked for Ski the East or something who were wild and basically sl*ts. I think they kicked everyone out a couple minutes before they actually closed because it was too crazy. As they were making us leave, I could here the guy in our group who was such a character inviting everyone to our condos shouting out 907 907 907! However in the end basically no girls and only a couple of guys from New York and a couple of Canadians crashed the festivities and kind of became the joke. In spite of all this, I managed to get a good night's sleep and woke up Sunday morning in time for the 8:30 tram.

Sunday morning, there was even more fresh snow than Saturday (maybe 6-9" inches in the woods) and it was still very powdery. Jay Peak only reported 7" over the weekend, but I think a lot of it blew off the trails. Instead of doing a hard core day of skiing by myself like Saturday, I skied with other UMF students for the entire day and we still did a lot of really good terrain, just at a slower pace. In the early afternoon, everyone met up and we did a couple tram runs together. The first time we did Tuckerman's down to some other glades and then the 2nd time we did Face Chutes. Most people cut in before going under the tram and a couple people went a little farther including me to get a little bit more of a challenge. When we turned in, there was a nasty chute going straight down the center, or you could go to the skiers left for a bit easier of a run although still very tough. To the skiers right was possible although almost as tough as the chute which I think one person did. However, after thinking about it for sometime and waiting for someone to get out of the way, and with everyone below watching, I dropped into the chute, turning, wiping out, recovering and doing two more turns, and then wiping out again with everyone cheering and me being left only with a jammed thumb. Probably the most epic moment of my ski season. See the photo of it below:


That line on the left has now been conquered!




Here's another view of that line on the first day when there clearly wasn't enough snow on it.

After the last few runs together as a giant group, we took off. I got back at around 6:40, almost 45 minutes earlier than everyone else since they took longer to stop for dinner and apparently took the "scenic route." But take a look at some more photos coming up.




It was snowing most of the weekend day and night, but sometimes it was just a whiteout.




Caught the 8:30 tram both days.

Next post for more photos.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 15, 2013)

I just can't get over how gnarly some of Jay Peak's terrain is. My first few times off the tram I probably did a few runs I shouldn't have before I realized that it is important not to go the wrong way.




Guess who's tracks those are.




Many of the morning runs looked like this.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 15, 2013)

The best run of the trip was doing the Chutes or Tuckerman's and then going down and doing the tram line.







Unfortunately Bonnie was shut down for good so I never had a chance to ride that lift.







Looking up one of the tram's lattice towers.


----------



## polski (Apr 15, 2013)

Conrad said:


> There was probably a good 4-5 inches of powder on the mountain. It was kind of like fine grained ice particles, not normal snow, but whatever it was it made for great skiing.



All hail graupel!

Also, gotta say, it's typically really hard to convey slope pitch in a photograph but this is fairly pucker-inducing - nice:

View attachment 8702


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 15, 2013)

Thumbs up to spring days at Jay. Sounds like a great weekend (oh, to be in college again...  )


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 15, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Unfortunately Bonnie was shut down for good so I never had a chance to ride that lift.



Had they started the disassembly of the Bonnie yet?  I don't see any chairs hanging from it in your picture.


----------



## BigJay (Apr 15, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Had they started the disassembly of the Bonnie yet?  I don't see any chairs hanging from it in your picture.



Chairs are in the Jet parking lot.

Cable is off the base terminal and first two towers. Base terminal ready to be moved up the mountain. They will have to shorten the cable. No signs of work at the top terminal.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 15, 2013)

BigJay said:


> Base terminal ready to be moved up the mountain. They will have to shorten the cable.



I think the whole thing is coming out (not shortening). HS6 up the Powerline coming soon.

Not clear if/where the Bonnaventure may be reconstructed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice TR.  The apres report was particularly interesting.  



BigJay said:


> Chairs are in the Jet parking lot.
> 
> Cable is off the base terminal and first two towers. Base terminal ready to be moved up the mountain. They will have to shorten the cable. No signs of work at the top terminal.



Wow.  They are not fooling around.  Confirms that the Bonnie will be no more.  Too bad it would be a good backup for the new 6-pack.  I assume it is going to the Jet soon?


----------



## JFP (Apr 15, 2013)

We did the multi-family condo stay style version of the Jay trip Fri thru Sun. The conditions were April fantastic & loved the wicked terrain in the chutes/woods for this time of year. I found myself squealing like a child in many instances on the untracked lines Sunday (this was later morning/early afternoon as I had to sit out the morning chasing my 1 yo around the lodge while my wife was getting hers). My wife was done in the car running at the base ready to head out w/all the kids sleeping Sun afternoon while I was still lapping the tram; finally I had leave the goods in order to salvage my marriage a bit after 3.  We had agreed to leave at 2, it was just too good, she was so pissed. It was quiet for awhile on the way home, but so worth it.  Haven't been there since staying in the ol' hotel Jay; the big experiment continues up there.

The couple rumors I heard floating around were bonnie somehow moving upslope a couple of towers (remaining a fixed grip/ 6-pack scrapped), or a 6-pack going in on the line to skiers right of where the chair is now (must be the Powerline).  Also heard they want to put in an IMAX. Not sure of the veracity of any of it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2013)

JFP said:


> My wife was done in the car running at the base ready to head out w/all the kids sleeping Sun afternoon while I was still lapping the tram; finally I had leave the goods in order to salvage my marriage a bit after 3. We had agreed to leave at 2, it was just too good, she was so pissed. It was quiet for awhile on the way home, but so worth it.



Yeah, I've done the same thing and had a similar reaction....




> The couple rumors I heard floating around were bonnie somehow moving upslope a couple of towers (remaining a fixed grip/ 6-pack scrapped), or a 6-pack going in on the line to skiers right of where the chair is now (must be the Powerline). Also heard they want to put in an IMAX. Not sure of the veracity of any of it.



IMAX would be interesting.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 15, 2013)

The Act 250 permit submission is two phase... 
1. Remove Bonnaventure lift 
2. Install Powerline HS6
Some of the steps overlap.

http://www.anr.state.vt.us/imaging/planning/7R0854-18/schedules/cover sheets.pdf

Even an updated doc from 3/22/13 talks about modifications to the plan to limit risk of erosion while removing towers.
http://www.anr.state.vt.us/imaging/planning/7R0854-18/Applicant Submittal-3-22-13.pdf

So if they decided to just shorten the lift all of the sudden, that would be _*very surprising *_and may invalidate their permits starting them over at square one just when deconstruction-construction is just starting.

Oh and a IMAX theater? First I've heard of it but may be that it goes into the "recreation center" that is just across the parking lot from the soon-to-be-built Stateside Hotel/Lodge. This center has been on all of the Master Plans but no word on what would be in it. At roughly 150'x85' (estimated size from the master plan), an smallish IMAX may fit in there. Most rural IMAX ever?


----------



## Conrad (Apr 15, 2013)

JFP said:


> We did the multi-family condo stay style version of the Jay trip Fri thru Sun. The conditions were April fantastic & loved the wicked terrain in the chutes/woods for this time of year. I found myself squealing like a child in many instances on the untracked lines Sunday (this was later morning/early afternoon as I had to sit out the morning chasing my 1 yo around the lodge while my wife was getting hers). My wife was done in the car running at the base ready to head out w/all the kids sleeping Sun afternoon while I was still lapping the tram; finally I had leave the goods in order to salvage my marriage a bit after 3.  We had agreed to leave at 2, it was just too good, she was so pissed. It was quiet for awhile on the way home, but so worth it.  Haven't been there since staying in the ol' hotel Jay; the big experiment continues up there.
> 
> The couple rumors I heard floating around were bonnie somehow moving upslope a couple of towers (remaining a fixed grip/ 6-pack scrapped), or a 6-pack going in on the line to skiers right of where the chair is now (must be the Powerline).  Also heard they want to put in an IMAX. Not sure of the veracity of any of it.



Glad you were up there having a good time too. Even though there hasn't been an official announcement regard the replacement six-pack of the bonnie quad (as far as I know), I was reading one of those booklets they give you and it actually said that there will be a six-pack next season.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 15, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice TR.  The apres report was particularly interesting.



Ha! I knew people would like that part!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 15, 2013)

For those that haven't been following the "Jay Peak Conceptual" thread in the main forum, here is what the planned stateside layout will look like by next Christmas:






Red Line is Taxi Quad (built last year)
Yellow Line is Bonnaventure Quad (currently being torn down which needs to happen to build the new stuff)
Purple line is the new Powerline HS6.


----------



## Edd (Apr 15, 2013)

So the Bonnie goes away for good?  Didn't realize that. What's the advantage of the termination points of the new HS6 over the Bonnie?

I'd previously assumed for some reason that the Bonnie was being directly replaced with an HS6.


----------



## marcski (Apr 15, 2013)

Edd said:


> So the Bonnie goes away for good?  Didn't realize that. What's the advantage of the termination points of the new HS6 over the Bonnie?
> 
> I'd previously assumed for some reason that the Bonnie was being directly replaced with an HS6.



I believe the "rerouting" of the lift is due to wind issues, isn't it?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> The Act 250 permit submission is two phase...
> 1. Remove Bonnaventure lift
> 2. Install Powerline HS6
> Some of the steps overlap.
> ...



Yeah I doubt that Bonnie is going to last...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 15, 2013)

Edd said:


> So the Bonnie goes away for good?  Didn't realize that. What's the advantage of the termination points of the new HS6 over the Bonnie?
> 
> I'd previously assumed for some reason that the Bonnie was being directly replaced with an HS6.





marcski said:


> I believe the "rerouting" of the lift is due to wind issues, isn't it?



I'd be surprised if "wind issues" improve with the new lift alignment. However, the new top terminal is over 100 ft higher than the Bonnaventure and provides access to the Green Mountain Flyer side of the mountain without having to walk. This is especially useful for the days the GMF and tram are on wind hold. Gotta spread out those crowds.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 15, 2013)

A couple more views:






Looking over the GMF:


----------



## BigJay (Apr 15, 2013)

Next lift improvements:

- Hi-speed quad from the mixing bowl to the top.
- Hi-speed quad in Pomal Line

Got to get back to the original lines... they were the best after all!

---

Bonnie runs most of the time when the wind is blowing. Mostly the Freezer and tram are affected by wind. Only the very top part of the Bonnie is wind prone.

Maybe JPR realized that they were running out of $$ for mountain expension... and prefer sticking lifts on the expension area in Ullr's bowl while it's being thinned out for free... and that the Bonnie still has a good 20 years ahead of itself... why change a good working chair with something new... this is VT after all: If it ain't broke!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd be very surprised that after spending huge $$$ on a new more skier oriented lodge/hotel on that side of the Mtn, that they didn't have a High Speed lift to to go with it.

Although, to keep this discussion relevant to Conrad's report, maybe one of these new lifts can be Sauna gondolas (airborne hot tubs would be hard to pull off).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42_7b1gv92Y


----------



## BigJay (Apr 15, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Although, to keep this discussion relevant to Conrad's report, maybe one of these new lifts can be Sauna gondolas (airborne hot tubs would be hard to pull off).



Hmmmm.... yeah, that would completely fit the new NEK demographics that Jay is pulling in for. As the new hotel will have more of a "dorm" feeling, the steamy college students will be now able to enjoy late night saunas to the top of Can-Am... On top of the freshly groomed trail, they'll be given a tube and a 40. The rest is all up to them! Rooms will be co-ed.

The new lodge will be annexed to Canada... so the legal drinking age will be lowered to 18 y.o. to better fit the "user experience" and the loose vibe associated with N. VT living.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2013)

Love the FTN maps and graphics.


----------



## Edd (Apr 15, 2013)

BigJay said:


> Hmmmm.... yeah, that would completely fit the new NEK demographics that Jay is pulling in for. As the new hotel will have more of a "dorm" feeling, the steamy college students will be now able to enjoy late night saunas to the top of Can-Am... On top of the freshly groomed trail, they'll be given a tube and a 40. The rest is all up to them! Rooms will be co-ed.
> 
> The new lodge will be annexed to Canada... so the legal drinking age will be lowered to 18 y.o. to better fit the "user experience" and the loose vibe associated with N. VT living.



Someone has read this and said "Hmmmm..."


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 15, 2013)

Kind of sounds like the old Hotel Jay. No?


----------



## BigJay (Apr 15, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Kind of sounds like the old Hotel Jay. No?



I guess that is how you bring change... without changing the important stuff that matters.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> I'd be very surprised that after spending huge $$$ on a new more skier oriented lodge/hotel on that side of the Mtn, that they didn't have a High Speed lift to to go with it.
> 
> Although, to keep this discussion relevant to Conrad's report, maybe one of these new lifts can be Sauna gondolas (airborne hot tubs would be hard to pull off).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42_7b1gv92Y



Maybe it can come with prostitutes to.


----------



## JFP (Apr 15, 2013)

_So if they decided to just shorten the lift all of the sudden, that would be *very surprising *and may invalidate their permits starting them over at square one just when deconstruction-construction is just starting.
_
The insinuation in the rumor-discussion was moving the terminus upslope- i.e. adding two towers at the top then the bullwheel (i.e. two towers beyond where it ends now)..  presumably closer to where the 6 pack would have gone.. Does this make any (more) sense? Again, not sure the veracity. Thanks for providing all the graphics!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 15, 2013)

JFP said:


> The insinuation in the rumor-discussion was moving the terminus upslope- i.e. adding two towers at the top then the bullwheel (i.e. two towers beyond where it ends now)..  presumably closer to where the 6 pack would have gone.. Does this make any (more) sense? Again, not sure the veracity. Thanks for providing all the graphics!


Makes no sense at all. Everything we know at this point indicates that the six pack is a done deal. The Bonnie has already had its drive removed based on pictures I saw on FB today. The only thing I could imagine happening is the drive being moved further uphill to make room for the hotel and keeping everything else the same and then using the Bonnie as a back up, especially on windy days that takes out the six. There was rumor the Bonnie would replace the Jet but I've still yet to see anything I'd consider even close to an official word on that. I'd assume they would need permits if they were going to do any relocation of the Bonnie, doesn't seem like anything is on file.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 16, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Makes no sense at all. Everything we know at this point indicates that the six pack is a done deal. The Bonnie has already had its drive removed based on pictures I saw on FB today. The only thing I could imagine happening is the drive being moved further uphill to make room for the hotel and keeping everything else the same and then using the Bonnie as a back up, especially on windy days that takes out the six. There was rumor the Bonnie would replace the Jet but I've still yet to see anything I'd consider even close to an official word on that. I'd assume they would need permits if they were going to do any relocation of the Bonnie, doesn't seem like anything is on file.



Even though it appears to not make sense, serious rumours about the 6 pack not happening this year are floating around.  I specifically asked Steve about this in the 'conceptual plan' thread and he did not address the question.  There are a few hypothesis about why it would be delayed, but one thing is sure, we'll know soon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh man, that would be the ultimate cart horse expansion failure... having to reinstall a lift slated for removal because the new lift wasn't a done deal yet because you can't not do it because the hotel is a done deal. That would be crazy.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 16, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Oh man, that would be the ultimate cart horse expansion failure... having to reinstall a lift slated for removal because the new lift wasn't a done deal yet because you can't not do it because the hotel is a done deal. That would be crazy.



Yes, and it seems like it is possible. Why hasn't there been an official announcement of the six pack yet?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Yes, and it seems like it is possible. Why hasn't there been an official announcement of the six pack yet?


Maybe Jay is taking a page from the Burke play book and treating it like Fight Club.


----------



## BigJay (Apr 16, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Oh man, that would be the ultimate cart horse expansion failure... having to reinstall a lift slated for removal because the new lift wasn't a done deal yet because you can't not do it because the hotel is a done deal. That would be crazy.



Stuff i've heard comes from way up the food chain.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 16, 2013)

BigJay said:


> Stuff i've heard comes from way up the food chain.



Never really understood the need for the 6-pack anyway.  As mentioned in your previous post, money would be better spent on a new lift in the Ull'r bowl or in the West Bowl.   I am not sure if they really want to scrap the 6-pack or simply delay it's construction.  If it's the latter, there is something really wrong with their planning as they wasted good money in setting up the power cable last summer.


----------

